# Venison for Rabbit



## stosh (Aug 4, 2004)

Deer season was especially generous down on the home place. I find I have more than I will probably use. I could turn it into jerky or give it away, which I will probably do. But I was wondering if any rabbit hunters out there have a similar abundance in their freezers. Would love to trade a loin and a roast for some young bunnies. Any takers?


----------

